# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  jam deshmitar i jehovait. a mund te bisedohet me vargje biblike ketu?

## Seora

Sapo u regjistrova ketu dhe lexova nje shkrim kunder ketij besimi,por fatkeqesisht,nuk lexova pothuaj fare vargje qe te mbeshtetej mendimi i komentuesve.

----------


## Peniel

Këtu në këtë forum nuk janë të mirëpritur besimtarë të këtij sekti dhe as që kanë qenë ndonjëherë të mirëpritur. Tema që përmend ka material boll dhe është mjaft e qartë. Nëse ti bindesh apo jo ky nuk është problemi ynë por është problemi yt personal. 


Tema mbyllet këtu.

----------


## Seora

Sot u regjistrova dhe postova dicka. Dikush qe mesaduket eshte roje,me nje gjuhe shume cinike dhe autoritative,e mbylli postimin. 
Vertete qe jeni ne bote virtuale ketu,por eshte e demshme kur e harroni kete fakt dhe e perjetoni me teper nga sa duhet.

----------


## mesia4ever

Seora Bibla thote se Jezusi eshte Perendi dhe se Perendia eshte Trinitet, ti nuk mund ta dish me mire se Bibla se ti jeton 2000 km larg vendit te ngjarjes e 2000 vite pas ngjarjes, ty nese nuk te pelqen kjo behu ateiste apo myslimane, apo konvertohu ne nje fe tjeter hokus pokus e mos u mundoni me ndryshu e me prish besimin krishter. Ty jo me ta mbyll po me kete injorance qe e shfaqni duhet me ta mbyll edhe gojen po ska kush sepse manipuloheni lehte sikur pula pa koke me lloj lloj sekti e organizate, ndersa ne besimin krishter nuk ka sekte apo organizata. 
Kjo eshte e mira e besimit krishter sepse askush nuk vjen te te marre me zor ne besimin krishter, ste pelqen, kjo eshte zgjedhja e jote, pse te krishteret te respektojne edhe me shume. Dyshon, eja ne debat hap nje teme tek 'toleranca fetare', sdeshiron debat, mos u merr njerezve kohe. Kete po kerkojme nga njerez si ti. Ju bashke me ateistet, myslimanet thoni se Triniteti u morr nga paganizmi, por kur ju kerkohen argumentet dhe faktet, i ikni debatit me turp ne fytyre sepse 'aq e dukshme eshte ajo cka thoni ju' saqe ikni me te katertat prej debatit dhe dalin ne shesh shpifjet e injoranteve.

----------


## Peniel

Seora. 

Jeta private dhe forumi virtual në të cilin je rregjistruar, kanë dëshmuar se besimtarët e sektit që ti i përket jo vetëm që shtrembërojnë Fjalën e Perëndisë në interpretim por përhapin mësime të rreme duke i çuar njerëzit me hapa të shpejtë drejt dyerve të ferrit. Tema që ti përmend, ka qenë një eksperiencë e keqe dhe personalisht nuk kam asnjë lloj dëshire t'i rikthehem një çështjeje që më shkaktonte (besoj se jo vetëm mua) hidhërim të pamasë duke parë shtrembërimin e Fjalës dhe baltën që hidhej vazhdimisht mbi të vërtetat e Fjalës së Perëndisë. Për sa kohë do kem të drejtën e moderatorit në këtë Forum nuk do lejoj të përsëritet e njëjta gjë. Ta përsëris: Ju nuk jeni të mirëpritur në këtë forum. Cinike ose jo gjuha ime, kjo është e vërteta. 


Nën Hirin e Tij, 

ns

----------


## Seora

Peniel, topi esht yti,penalltine e gjuan ti. Por ,e d cfare? nuk do te te lejoj te besh cfare te duash ti pasi po shoh qe ketu eshte nje forum shume i gjere ne tema dhe koheshtrirje,cka i jep status special. Ketu nuk besoj se te tjeret jane ne te njejtin mendim me ty,ndaj,do gjej vendin e duhur dhe do vazhdoj

----------

kiniku (11-07-2014)

----------


## Peniel

Rrugë e mbarë dhe uroj të gjesh vendin e duhur. 


Nën Hirin e Tij, 

ns

----------

